# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Moderating στο AWMN forum - οι απόψεις σας

## sotirisk

Την Κυριακή 22/7 (δηλαδή αύριο) κλείνουν 4 μήνες από τότε που αναλάβαμε (για πρώτη φορά μερικοί από εμάς στο παρόν forum) τον –άχαρο κατά τη γνώμη μου- ρόλο του “moderator” ή ελληνιστί «συντονιστή δημοσίων συζητήσεων». 

Κύριος στόχος μας είναι η διατήρηση μιας σταθερότητας και εμφανίσιμης εικόνας για τον «εκπρόσωπο του δικτύου» (ή έστω του συλλόγου του δικτύου, όπως κάποια ρεύματα επιμένουν). Αυτό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι εύκολο ούτε και απόλυτα δυνατόν, λόγω αφ’ενός του ερασιτεχνικού χαρακτήρα της υπόθεσης (δεν μας πληρώνει κάποιος να είμαστε 24/7 πάνω από το forum, προφανώς έχουμε και υποχρεώσεις) και λόγω της εκάστοτε προσωπικότητάς μας (δηλαδή κάτι που κάποιος εκλαμβάνει ως χιούμορ, κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να το εκλάβει διαφορετικά, με συνέπεια τη δημιουργία παρεξηγήσεων). 

Κύρια μέτρα που έχουν ληφθεί είναι:

1) _Το κλείδωμα των συζητήσεων που πηγαίνουν στο υπο-φόρουμ off-topic/flames/trolls etc._ Η φύση αυτής της απόφασης είναι διττή, αφ’ενός μια συζήτηση που έχει πάει στο off-topic θα σβηστεί συν τω χρόνω (οπότε η ιδιαίτερη ανάπτυξη κάποιου θέματος είναι μόνο για το θεαθήναι), αφ’ετέρου διευκολύνεται αρκετά και το έργο της ομάδας των συντονιστών λόγω μικρότερου φόρτου (συνήθως αν ένα “flame” αναπτυχθεί και ξεφύγει, θα χρειαστεί εκ νέου “moderation” για να παραμείνει σε «κόσμια» πλαίσια).

2) Έχει συνεχιστεί το μέτρο της _άρσης δυνατότητας δημοσίευσης_ (και όχι “ban”, ο χρήστης διατηρεί τη δυνατότητα login και έχει κάθε λειτουργία του forum –π.χ. pm -πλην των δημοσιεύσεων). Σίγουρα μπορεί κάποιοι να θεωρούν ότι έχουν αδικηθεί για τον έναν ή τον άλλο λόγο, αλλά πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ότι η ομάδα αποτελείται από ανθρώπους και όχι από θεούς, και τα λάθη –αν και όσα έχουν γίνει- είναι ανθρώπινα. Πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ότι δεν υπάρχει ο χαρακτήρας του προσωπικού στις αποφάσεις, δηλαδή δεν κρίνουμε με βάση χαρακτήρες, αλλά με βάση συμπεριφορές. Άλλωστε δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε ψυχογράφημα του κάθε μέλους, σε ένα forum καλώς ή κακώς τα γραφόμενα μετράνε/μένουν, ή αλλιώς “scripta manent”. 

3) Τώρα τελευταία υπάρχει _περιορισμός της υφής των αγγελιών εξοπλισμού, από γενικού ενδιαφέροντος σε πιο ειδικού_ (δηλαδή να μην πουλάμε αυτοκίνητα, ψυγεία, κλπ.). Αυτό έγινε κυρίως λόγω της απαίτησης της «ενεργής κοινής γνώμης». (ενεργή κοινή γνώμη θεωρώ αυτούς που συμμετέχουν ένα συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα στις δημόσιες συζητήσεις, μπορεί η πλειοψηφία να έχει διαφορετική άποψη από την «ενεργή κοινή γνώμη», αλλά λόγω δυναμικής η τελευταία επικρατεί – το αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος δεν είμαι σε θέση να το κρίνω). 

*Ο σκοπός του παρόντος θέματος* είναι να δώσει το βήμα σε όλα τα μέλη να μας δώσουν το στίγμα τους, αν συμφωνούν, αν διαφωνούν, και κυριότερο, να μας πουν τις προσωπικές τους απόψεις για το τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ο θεσμός των συντονιστών ώστε να βελτιωθεί το ο,τιδήποτε κρίνουν ότι χρήζει αλλαγής.

Θα ήθελα εδώ να τονίσω, ότι τέτοιο thread δεν θα υπήρχε σε ένα normal forum (που δεν «ανήκει» στα μέλη του). Το AWMN forum είναι ιδιάζουσα περίπτωση, και προσωπικά το θεωρώ αρκετά δημοκρατικό σε σχέση με την πλειοψηφία αυτού του τύπου ιστοχώρων. 
Από κει και πέρα, καλώς ή κακώς το μέτρο της άμεσης δημοκρατίας (που κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι και η μόνη δημοκρατία) δεν γίνεται να συνυφαστεί εύκολα με μια ρεαλιστική διαχείριση, οπότε αναγκαστικά υπάρχει η ομάδα συντονιστών, η οποία όμως για να λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικά πρέπει να χαίρει της εκτίμησης των μελών. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν αρκετές δυνατότητες παρεταίρω διοχέτευσης «εξουσίας» στα μέλη (ήδη το σύστημα των αναφορών που έχει εφαρμοστεί, παρ’όλο που σε πρώτη όψη είναι ένα ατελείωτο spam στο mailbox μου, δίνει τη δυνατότητα στα μέλη να κρίνουν αυτό που τους φαίνεται «παράταιρο» ή που χρίζει “moderation” – ένα άλλο που μού ‘ρχεται στο μυαλό είναι το “karma” που έχουν κάποια άλλα forum, δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν θα μπορούσε ρεαλιστικά να εφαρμοστεί εδώ). 

Το εκ διαφήμισης προερχόμενο σλόγκαν είναι: "Μιλάτε, σας ακούμε"  :: 

Εκ μέρους της ομάδας των συντονιστών,
Σωτήρης (sotirisk κατά awmn)

----------


## Acinonyx

Πάντα είχα την απορία γιατί κάποιος να θέλει να γίνει moderator. Μου φαίνεται τραγικά βαρετό να πρέπει να κάθεσαι να διαβάζεις όλο το forum και επίσης να κινδυνεύεις συνεχώς να μπεις στο στόχαστρο κάποιον χρηστών που θεωρούν ότι έχουν αδικηθεί...

----------


## xrg

Καλά κάνετε!
Να πώ ένα "ευχαριστώ" στους moderators που κάθονται και κάνουν αυτήν την άχαρη δουλειά. Μόνο και μόνο για να διατηρείται κάποιο επίπεδο στο forum.

Ξέρω καλά ότι δεν εκπροσωπείτε κανένα "συμφέρον" ή "εξουσία". Εμείς σας εκλέξαμε (όποιος δεν ψήφισε, πρόβλημά του) για να εκπροσωπείτε εμάς, για να 'καθαρίζετε' το forum που είναι 'σπίτι' μας. Και δεν μπαίνουμε μόνο εμείς σ' αυτό το σπίτι. Έρχονται και ξένοι, για να γνωρίσουν το δίκτυό μας μέσα από αυτό. Αμα το σπίτι είναι στάβλος, το δίκτυο δίνει την χειρότερη εικόνα προς τα έξω.

Κάποιοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό.

----------


## Nefalim

απο την μια οι μοντς κανουνε αχαρη δουλεια εδω μεσα. απο την αλλη ομως δε μιλαει κανεις για τα φλεγοντα ζητηματα του δικτυου. αφου ειστε οι φωνη μας αν μη τι αλλο επρεπε να παρετε μερος σε αυτο. μιλησε κανεις για την ατλεκ τις "ειδικες" δρομολογησεις? για τα ονλαιν καταστηματα μερικων εδω μεσα. ΕΙΣΤΕ Η ΦΩΝΗ ΜΑΣ. οπως ειπεσ εμεις σας ψηφισαμε γι αυτη την θεση αρα κι εσεις εκπροσωπειτε τον λογο μας. γινεται πολυ επιλεκτικα και παρα πολλες φορες και καθολου.

----------


## sokratisg

Μα το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είμαστε μόνο εμείς η φωνή του φόρουμ. 

Είσαστε και εσείς και μάλιστα για αυτό γίνεται ο αγώνας για ένα πιο καθαρό φόρουμ.  ::

----------


## ngia

> Πάντα είχα την απορία γιατί κάποιος να θέλει να γίνει moderator. Μου φαίνεται τραγικά βαρετό να πρέπει να κάθεσαι να διαβάζεις όλο το forum και επίσης να κινδυνεύεις συνεχώς να μπεις στο στόχαστρο κάποιον χρηστών που θεωρούν ότι έχουν αδικηθεί...


απλό είναι..λέει κάποιος 'το διαβάζω που το διαβάζω γιατί να μην κάνω και κάτι χρήσιμο'




> ΕΙΣΤΕ Η ΦΩΝΗ ΜΑΣ. οπως ειπεσ εμεις σας ψηφισαμε γι αυτη την θεση αρα κι εσεις εκπροσωπειτε τον λογο μας


όχι ... οι συντονιστές του φόρουμ δεν είναι οι κυβερνητικοί εκπρόσωποι των μελών

άχαρος ο ρόλος και δεν βοηθάμε .. όμως παρόλα αυτά ομολογουμένως έχουν παρουσιάσει την καλύτερη εικόνα σαν ομάδα και σαν αποτέλεσμα από τότε που υπήρξε συντονισμός συζητήσεων (από την αρχή δηλ.), ίσως μάλιστα και την καλύτερη δυνατή, οπότε ένα ευχαριστώ είναι το ελάχιστο.

----------


## The Undertaker

άποψή μου είναι ότι ο ρόλος του mod είναι ο πιο εκτεθειμένος σε πυρά..
δόξα το θεώ, μεγάλη κοινότητα είμαστε, flames πάντα υπάρχουν.το θέμα είναι πόσο τα αφήνετε να αναπτυχθούν.θα πρότεινα:
α) περισσότεροι mod και σε αναλογία με online ψηφοφορία. πχ 2 mod του συλλόγου και 1 εκτός.
β) rotation των mods. δηλαδή να κάνει ένας mod "θητεία" ένα εξάμηνο, μετά να μπαίνει άλλος κλπ κλπ και μετά από την αρχή.
γ) άνοιγμα των offtopic αλλά με περιορισμούς στις ύβρεις και στις κακολογίες.
δ) εφαρμογή του "περιορισμού" των δημοσιεύσεων αλλά με όρους.πχ ο χρήστης να κάνει login αλλά να βλέπει μόνο ανακοινώσεις, τον κόμβο του (ΑχΒχ) και την γενική συζήτηση.μέγιστο όριο 2 δημοσιεύσεων..

----------


## dti

Κατ΄αρχή θεωρώ πολύ θετικό το γεγονός οτι οι mods ανοίγουν αυτό το διάλογο, καθώς παλιότερα (π.χ. πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι) είχαν φθάσει στο σημείο να κάνουν ακόμη και "επέκταση αρμοδιοτήτων" καθώς δεν δέχονταν καμία κριτική ή αναφορά στα επαναλαμβανόμενα (και για ορισμένους) σκόπιμα λάθη τους, τα οποία σαφώς εκπορεύονταν από την υποκειμενική τους θέση σε διάφορα ζητήματα... Οπότε αν τότε η αντικειμενικότητα είχε πιάσει πάτο, τώρα τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα και σίγουρα υπάρχουν περιθώρια για βελτίωση...

Ας μην ξεχνάμε σε καμία περίπτωση οτι αφενός πρέπει να υπάρχει ελευθερία στο λόγο κι από την άλλη όταν κάποια πράγματα που γράφονται ενοχλούν κάποιους, αυτά θα πρέπει να τεκμηριώνονται ώστε να μην αφήνεται να πλανώνται φήμες και συκοφαντίες...

Εκείνο που προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δω ακόμη είναι να υπάρχει αντιμετώπιση με ίσες αποστάσεις σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις που καταγγέλονται στα αρμόδια όργανα (mods, Π.Ε., κλπ.) σε βάθος χρόνου, ειδικά όταν οι καταγγελόμενοι είναι άλλα μέλη σε θέσεις admins, Δ.Σ., κλπ.
Εκεί θα φανεί αν τελικά λειτουργούν οι κανονισμοί και θεσμοί πέρα από τα πρόσωπα...

Καλή δύναμη και καλύτερη συνέχεια. Και μη ξεχνάτε οτι όσο λιγότερο αισθητή γίνεται η παρουσία σας, τόσο καλύτερα!
Τέλος, η αναφορά που γίνεται στην υπογραφή μου στο Άρθρο 3 του Καταστατικού σαφώς υποδεικνύει οτι κάποια πράγματα ήταν, είναι και θα είναι άμεσης προτεραιότητας και αδιαπραγμάτευτα, ανεξάρτητα από ποιοί είναι σε θέσεις mods, admins, Δ.Σ., Ε.Ε., Π.Ε. και ότι άλλο όργανο ήθελε προκύψει...

----------


## MAuVE

> ...... έχουν παρουσιάσει την καλύτερη εικόνα σαν ομάδα και σαν αποτέλεσμα από τότε που υπήρξε συντονισμός συζητήσεων (από την αρχή δηλ.), ίσως μάλιστα και την καλύτερη δυνατή,.....


Αν δε ειδικώς τους συγκρίνει κανείς μ' ένα δίδυμο εμπρηστών-moderators του παρελθόντος (ονόματα δεν λέμε), τότε θα πρέπει να υψώσουμε την πρόταση του Νικήτα στο τετράγωνο.




> .... οπότε ένα *ευχαριστώ^2* είναι το ελάχιστο.

----------


## spirosco

Αν λαβει κανεις υποψη και τα εργαλεια που εχουν στα χερια τους, κανουν σαφως και με το παραπανω οτι μπορουν.

Σε καθε περιπτωση οταν εμεις οι ιδιοι αμελουμε τους βασικους λογους υπαρξης ενος forum σαν κι αυτο, κι επιδιωκουμε να το φερουμε στα μετρα μας, aka καφενες,chit chat, ε τοτε πια δεν χρειαζομαστε συντονιστη αλλα ψυχολογο.

----------


## patric star

> Αυτό με το banner για το iCall κι εμένα μου την "σπάει" πάντως βρε παιδιά...
> 
> Κυρίως επειδή είναι ΚΑΙ animated που όταν διαβάζεις κείμενο με animation τριγύρω, σου αποσπάται η προσοχή.
> 
> Δεν γίνεται να αφαιρεθεί ε ? (σόρρυ για το λίγο ΟΤ)



https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10 (αφού πρώτα βάλεις firefox)

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mriglip
> 
> Αυτό με το banner για το iCall κι εμένα μου την "σπάει" πάντως βρε παιδιά...
> 
> Κυρίως επειδή είναι ΚΑΙ animated που όταν διαβάζεις κείμενο με animation τριγύρω, σου αποσπάται η προσοχή.
> 
> Δεν γίνεται να αφαιρεθεί ε ? (σόρρυ για το λίγο ΟΤ)
> 
> 
> ...


Ή με Opera, δεξί κλικ σε κάποιο dead κομμάτι της υπό προβολή σελίδας και Block content...

----------


## socrates

Παίδες ως παλιός στον χώρο γνωρίζω τον όγκο και την δυσκολία της δουλειάς σας ως moderators και πραγματικά σας αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο για την όλη προσπάθεια σας.

Τα μέτρα που έχετε λάβει μέχρι στιγμής είναι πολύ σωστά (ας μου επιτραπεί μια μικρή παρατήρηση ώστε να κρατάτε τους χρόνους απαγόρευσης δημοσιεύσεων που έχετε ορίσει αρχικά).

Συνεχίστε έτσι!

----------


## Themis Ap

> Εδώ συζητείται το "forum ως εικόνα του awmn" και μάλιστα sticky topic...
> 
> Πότε σε ρωτήσαν εσένα ως μέλος του awmn αν σου αρέσει αυτό και κατα πόσον συμφωνείς ή οχι να σε "εκφράζει" ως "εικόνα του awmn" η διαφήμηση του i-call?....


Εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ρώτησαν, αλλά από ότι νομίζω κάποιους ρώτησαν όταν είχε ληφθεί απόφαση γι αυτό.

Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς την κατάσταση αλλά forum σαν το "δικό μας" έχουν κάποια διαχειριστικά έξοδα και γενικά δεν την παλεύουν δίχως καμία πηγή εσόδων (οι συνδρομές των μελών είναι μια πηγή εσόδων, όπως και η σχετική διαφήμιση μέσω της συμφωνίας που έχει γίνει). Το ότι κάτι τέτοιο στεγάζεται σε server συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας της οποίας μέλος είναι ένα μέλος του δικτύου μας είναι μία πολύ διαφορετική κουβέντα. Δεν βλέπω απαραίτητα κάτι κακό πίσω από αυτό.

Το ερώτημα είναι αν πιστεύουμε ότι καπελώνεται το ελεύθερο δίκτυό μας από μία διαφήμιση. Δεν νομίζω ότι μία διαφήμιση αρκεί να μας χαρακτηρίσει και προσωπικά δεν με πειράζει που βρίσκεται εκεί. Ξέρουμε το τι αντιπροσωπεύουμε ως σύνολο και αυτό δεν αλλάζει. 

Θα μπορούσαμε βέβαια με αυτή την λογική να πούμε ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να υπάρχει κάποια άλλη διαφήμιση εκεί και όχι η συγκεκριμένη.

Ή ακόμα καλύτερα το forum μας να χοστάρεται κάπου αλλού μετά από σύμφωνη γνώμη όλων των ενεργών μελών αυτού του forum που ξεπερνάμε κατά πολύ τα μέλη του συλλόγου.

Και όσον αφορά το τι γίνεται στο forum αυτή τη στιγμή υπό την συγκεκριμένη μορφή έχει ξεφύγει κατά πολύ από την έννοια που έχει το δίκτυό μας.

Το forum δεν ορίζει το AWMN αλλά είναι μία εύκολη λύση να έρθουν κοντά, όλοι όσοι έχουν ένα κοινό ενδιαφέρον. Τώρα αν του δίνουμε πολύ μεγαλύτερη βάση χάνει το νόημά του. Και ναι το έχουμε χάσει γιατί πολλοί δρουν και αντιδρούν εδώ μέσα σαν το forum να είναι ο τρόπος ζωής τους.

Μην σκάτε στην τελική. Δεν υπάρχει μόνο μία άποψη. Είμαστε διαφορετικοί και αυτό είναι το ενδιαφέρον. Γιατί πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τσακωνόμαστε? Είναι κάποιος καλύτερός από τον άλλον? Είναι κάποιου οι απόψεις σωστότερες? Είναι ο νέος ο οποίος θα μπει και θα ακούσει τα μύρια όσα χειρότερος (αδιάβαστος μπορεί αλλά αυτό δεν μας δίνει το διακίωμα να του την λέμε)? 

Και όσον αφορά τους μοντεράτορες, μην ξεχνάμε ότι κάνουν κάτι από καλή θέληση και όχι επειδή είναι υποχρεωμένοι. Αλλά πρέπει να θυμούνται και αυτοί ότι κανείς δεν τους υποχρέωσε να κάνουν αυτό που κάνουν αλλά είναι επιλογή τους και να τηρούν ίσες αποστάσεις από όλους άσχετα από το τι Ψάρι είναι ή πόσο γνωστός είναι.

Αυτά τα λίγα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν ξαναδιαβάσω αυτά που γράφω μπορεί να βρώ λάθη ή και κάποια πράγματα που δεν είναι ακριβώς όπως θα ήθελα να τα εκφράσω, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει... Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής έτσι μου βγήκαν τώρα και αυτό είναι το νόημα...

----------


## commando

Δεν ξερω ολους τους moderator αλλα σκεφτειτε πχ o Socratisg ειναι απο Ν.Π και πιο γνωστος μου και με εχει ταραξει στο moderation αρα ειναι αμεροληπτος(γλυψ γλυψ).
Ο pater familias ειναι καλος (κυριος που λενε) και ολοι καλοι ειναι αφου ανεχονται κατι ευφανταστα τρολς σαν κατι νεφαλιμοκουμηδες και λοιπους ταραξιες.
Εγω πιστευω στον θεσμο και εκτος κ ειναι moderator o John70 στην επομενη θα δηλωσω και εγω ωστε να γινει το φορουμ προβλεπομενο ...
Και υποσχομαι οτι μολις γινω ροφος θα ειμαι καλο παιδι(γλυψ γλυψ)

----------


## GeoVill

Ένα μεγάλο *μπράβο* στους mods για την πάρα πολύ καλή, και συγχρόνως δύσκολη, δουλειά που έχουν κάνει. Το forum μας είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα και αυτό δεν είναι τυχαίο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Κατά τη γνώμη μου ακολουθείται μία τακτική "σκληρού moderation" χωρίς λόγο. 
Αντιλογίες και διαμάχες θα υπήρχαν, υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν, δεν μπορεί όλοι να σκεφτόμαστε το ίδιο, ούτε να έχουμε τις ίδιες απόψεις. 
Αυτό που πρέπει να εξασφαλίζεται από τους μοντς είναι η καθωσπρέπεια των γραφομένων και μόνο αυτό. Είναι το λιγότερο εκνευριστικό να κλειδώνει κάποιος mod το thread γιατί δεν έχει κάτι να προσφέρει κατά τη γνώμη του. Ειλικρινά δε με νοιάζει η γνώμη του mod, αν πιστεύει ότι παραβιάζεται κάποιος κανόνας του forum να το κλειδώσει, όχι επειδή δεν του αρέσει. Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό άσχετα threads με το ασύρματο γενικότερα που όμως δε διαγράφονται αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ένα καθαρά ασύρματο και τεχνικό φόρουμ.
Τέλος θα επαναλάβω ότι με το να μην εκτονώνεται η όποια ένταση μεταξύ των μελών, θα παρατείνεται σε άλλα threads.

Στο δια ταύτα οι mods δε χρειάζεται να ψάχνουν δουλειά εκεί που δεν υπάρχει και οι υπόλοιποι να μην ονειρεύονται ένα forum εκκλησία. Και ο χαβαλές χρειάζεται για ξελαμπικάρισμα και η δράση-αντίδραση γιατί αλλιώς δεν πάμε μπροστά.

----------


## badge

Βασικά δεν έχω και πολλές εμπειρίες από moderation και forum και τα τοιαύτα... ωστόσο είμαι γραμμένος σε κανά δυο, και παρακολουθώ στενά το forum του άλλου μου hobby, του retrogaming ( http://www.mame.gr ).

Στα δύο τελευταία meetings της κοινότητας που πήγα, ένας συγκεκριμένος user, πολύ φίλος μου, δεν είχε έρθει. Και όταν ρώτησα γιατί, η απάντηση μου ήρθε ψιθυριστά στο αυτί _"Ε, δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Είναι εδώ ο τάδε και έχουν σφαχτεί online, οπότε δε μιλιούνται"_. Δεν έδωσα συνέχεια. Στο επόμενο meeting ήταν και οι δύο ανωτέρω χρήστες, αλλά είχαν πιάσει τις άκρες του τραπεζιού, και δε αντάλλαξαν ούτε βλέμμα. Φυσικά και δεν μας συνόδευσαν στη μάσα, προφασιζόμενοι ξυνίλα (επειδή προφανώς είδε ο ένας τον άλλο).

Και γιατί όλος ο καυγάς και η μανούρα και το σκότωμα; Γιατί ο ένας υποστήριζε τη Sega, ο άλλος τη Nintendo, βγάλανε τα μαχαίρια, σφαχτήκανε online, και το moderation καθόταν απαθές και κοιτούσε. Εκεί που έπρεπε να βγάλει τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά, να κλειδώσει, να κάνει συστάσεις, άφησε να εξελιχθεί η κατάσταση σε γενική σύρραξη, η οποία εξελίχθηκε σε βεντέτα IRL.  ::   ::   :: 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου καλά κάνουν και κλειδώνουν οι διαμάχες. Κι εγώ πολλές φορές θα ήθελα να την πω σε πολλούς, βλέπω το κλείδωμα, βλαστημάω θεούς και δαίμονες, και στο τέλος κρατάω το θυμό μου για πρωινό και όλα καλά.

----------


## PPZ

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου ακολουθείται μία τακτική "σκληρού moderation" χωρίς λόγο. 
> Αντιλογίες και διαμάχες θα υπήρχαν, υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν, δεν μπορεί όλοι να σκεφτόμαστε το ίδιο, ούτε να έχουμε τις ίδιες απόψεις. 
> Αυτό που πρέπει να εξασφαλίζεται από τους μοντς είναι η καθωσπρέπεια των γραφομένων και μόνο αυτό. Είναι το λιγότερο εκνευριστικό να κλειδώνει κάποιος mod το thread γιατί δεν έχει κάτι να προσφέρει κατά τη γνώμη του. Ειλικρινά δε με νοιάζει η γνώμη του mod, αν πιστεύει ότι παραβιάζεται κάποιος κανόνας του forum να το κλειδώσει, όχι επειδή δεν του αρέσει. Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό άσχετα threads με το ασύρματο γενικότερα που όμως δε διαγράφονται αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ένα καθαρά ασύρματο και τεχνικό φόρουμ.
> Τέλος θα επαναλάβω ότι με το να μην εκτονώνεται η όποια ένταση μεταξύ των μελών, θα παρατείνεται σε άλλα threads.
> 
> Στο δια ταύτα οι mods δε χρειάζεται να ψάχνουν δουλειά εκεί που δεν υπάρχει και οι υπόλοιποι να μην ονειρεύονται ένα forum εκκλησία. Και ο χαβαλές χρειάζεται για ξελαμπικάρισμα και η δράση-αντίδραση γιατί αλλιώς δεν πάμε μπροστά.



Τον trendy για moderator !!!!!!!

Εχεις απολυτο δικαιο.Πολλα εχουν κλειδωθει μονο και μονο επιδη οι μοδς δεν ξερανε τι αλλο να κανουν, η δεν τους αρεσε.Νομιζω οτι πολυ ευκολα πεφτει το κλειδωμα χωρις λογο....

Απο την αλλη δεν καταλαβαινω προς τι αυτο το τοπικ? Δεν αισθανωνται αναγνωρισμενοι και χρειαζωνται υποστηρηξη απο το λαο?  ::  

Τωρα αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι μια απο της καλυτερες ομαδες μοδς, και ακομα ποιο πολυ αληθεια ειναι οτι και οι προιγουμενοι δεν ηταν και κατι.Αρα οταν απο χειροτεροι πας καλυτερα, φθανεις στο μεσαιο.... οχι στο ΟΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ.Απλα καλυτεροι απο τους αλλους...


Οσο αφορα εκεινο το κοματι για τη δουλεια τους....εγω δεν ξερω προσωπικα κανενα φορουμ οπου πληρωνονται οι μοδς....
Αρα ευχαριστω για αυτο που κανετε, αλλα μην περιμενετε και να σας στελνω λουλουδια καθε μερα ος ενδειξη οτι κανετε καλα την δουλεια σας.Αυτη ειναι η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ, με πληρωμη η χωρις, μια που τη δεχτηκατε.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το κακό εδώ και 1+ χρονο έχει παραγίνει στο φόρουμ. Με θέματα που απο χαλαρά τεχνικά έως τελείως άσχετα το έχουμε φτάσει καφενείο των φιλάθλων (όχι ότι αφορά τον τρόπο συνομηλίας αλλά την θεματολογία).

Αυτό που προτίνω είναι να μπούνε όρια πλέον σε ΚΑΘΑΡΑ *τεχνικά* θέματα μιας και εδω και 2+ χρόνια πλέον δεν υπάρχει η πληροφορία που ξεχίλιζε κάποτε γιατί πολύ απλά σιγά μην κάτσει ο άλλος να γράψει κανένα κατεβατό howto όταν δεν θα ασχοληθεί κανείς να το πάει ένα βήμα παρακάτω.

Όσω για τον χρήστη JollyRoger είναι από τις λίγες φορές εδω μέσα που δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν θα φάω ban αν αρχίζω να τον βρίζω (όπως νομίζω όλοι οι παλιοί)

----------


## JollyRoger

[after moderation edit γιατί χάθηκε πάλι το νόημα...]
σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια...  :: 

ποιούς παλιούς αντιπροσωπεύεις?  :: 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=437759#437759

κάπου αρκετά παρακάτω ήταν το παρών ποστ...
[/edit]



δεν τους λές να περάσουν να μας πουν αυτοπροσώπως την άποψή τους, σαν και τους υπόλοιπους?  ::

----------


## senius

Δεν είμαι απ αυτούς που θα έπρεπε να αναλύσω αυτα που (άλλοι που εχουν χρόνο και να διαβάζουν , αλλά και να ποστάρουν) άλλοι μπορούν να τα κάνουν.
Δυστυχώς οι mods βρίσκεσαι σε μειονεκτική θέση να διαβάζετε και να είσαστε ο φάρος σε τι πρέπει να περνάει.
Το μειονέκτημα είναι να μην έχουν όλοι το ίδιο μυαλό, οπότε ποστάρει ο καθένας , όπως του γουστάρει.
Οπότε,..... αφήνετε τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας, να διαβάζετε τον κάθε κομπλεξικό , μαζί σε όλους κι εμένα, και να κρίνετε ποιός είναι σωστός και ποιός είναι χάχας.

Τό έχω αναφέρει πρίν από 7 μήνες που εχω B.B. Link , είμαι καθαρά τεχνικού θεματος άνθρωπος, ποστάρω κατασκευές που βοηθόυν πολύ κόσμο, βοηθάω να βγαίνουν link συνέχεια, αν και νέος στο δίκτυό σας, παλαιός σε δίκτυα F.M...
Εχω όμως αφήσει τελείως την οικογενειακή μου ζωή.

ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΣΟΥ "Σωτηρη" ....... ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΜΑΙ , .... *ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΜΑΙ* γί αυτό που κάνω ούτε κι εγώ (να βγαζω link), μήνες τώρα. και χωρίς κέρδος χωρίς όφελος.

Ταρατσόβιος, δηλαδή.

Δεν μπορεί ομως η οικογένεια μου , η γυναίκα μου και τα παιδιά μου, και ειδικά ο gamer #10844, ο γιός μου που είναι 14 ετών, να του δίνει ο καθε βλάκας το δικαίωμα να διαβάζει πράγματα που τον προσβάλουν.

ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ όπου μπόρεσα και είπα την γνώμη μου, κατέληξε μετ στα *ot*. 

Δέν μπορείτε να αφήνετε μόνιμα* ban* ανθρώπους σαν τον Nikpan (infosatGR) *ΜΉΝΕς ΤΏΡΑ* και να αφήνετε άτομα που ούτε καν στην λογική μου θα ήθελα να χαρακτηρίσω (εκτός αν θέλετε δημοσίως), ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΟΥΝ το κάθε μέλος του forum να νοιώθει άσχημα.

Δυστυχώς εγώ προσωπικά δεν σας επέλεξα MODS να έχετε αυτόν τον βαθμό.
Ούτε είπα οτι αυτό που κάνετε δεν είναι κρίσιμο και σοβαρό.

Τρώτε τον χρόνο σας με πράγματα που έχουν ευθύνη. 

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ: Οταν κάποιος μου αποδείξει *σοβαρά* γιατί πρέπει να μπω στον σύλλογο, ευχαρίστως θα το ποστάρω δημοσίως και θα το κάνω.

Μέχρι τώρα εγω και οι φίλοι μου....... ΔΕΝ.......

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Κώστας

EDIT : κάποια πράγματα αφαιρέθηκαν.

----------


## armagedon

> Δεν μπορεί ομως η οικογένεια μου , η γυναίκα μου και τα παιδιά μου, και ειδικά ο gamer #10844, ο γιός μου που είναι 14 ετών, να του δίνει ο καθε βλάκας το δικαίωμα να διαβάζει πράγματα που τον προσβάλουν.


και τι να κάνει ο σύλλογος (και οι εκλεγμένοι από αυτόν συντονιστές) για το γιό σου που είναι 14; 

Λες αντί να ψηφίζονται οι συντονιστές από τα μέλη του συλλόγου , να διορίστει μια ανεξάρτητη αρχή από παιδοψυχολόγους, έτσι ώστε να γίνει το φόρουμ κατάλληλο για ανηλίκους;

Η μήπως μια καλύτερη λύση είναι να μπει ένα τεράστιο κόκκινο Χ στο logo του awmn;

Η μήπως τελικά συμφωνείς μαζί μου ότι ο καθένας πρέπει να έχει το δικάιωμα να διαλέγει τους συντονιστές τις αρεσκείας του; Θα μπορούσες τότε εσύ να διαλέξεις τους παιδοψυχολόγους που προτιμάς να λογοκρίνουν το φόρουμ, και , κρυφά από το γιό σου, να εγκαταστήσεις στον υπολογιστή του το κατάλληλο φίλτρο έτσι ώστε ο γιός σου να βλέπει αυτά που οι παιδοψυχολόγοι εγκρίνουν.

Τις παραπάνω λύσεις μπορώ να φανταστώ για το πρόβλημα των 14χρονών γιών, εκτός και αν έχεις εσύ κάτι άλλο καλύτερο να προτείνεις....

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Το πόσο καλός είναι ένας moderator δεν πιστευω ότι εξαρτάται απόλυτα από την αντικειμενικότητα του. Όλοι μπορούμε να δεχτούμε ότι οι moderators είναι άνθρωποι και ότι δεν υπάρχει μία γενικά αντικειμενική άποψη. Άρα το μόνο που μένει για να κρίνουμε έναν Moderator είναι το πόσο έυκολα επηρρρεάζεται η υποκειμενικότητά του.

Όσο πιό πολλές προσωπικές συναναστροφές έχει ένας moderator με μέλη του forum, τόσο πιό εύκολα μπορεί να επηρρεαστεί. Ο καλύτερος moderator γιά μένα είναι αυτός που ακόμη κι αν ακούει διάφορα από τον καλύτερό του φίλο, δεν θα αφήσει να επηρεαστεί η κρίση του. Αυτό για να το πετύχει κάποιος είναι πολύ δύσκολο και χρειάζεται να έχει πολύ δυνατό χαρακτήρα και να είναι σίγουρος για τον εαυτό του και τις επιλογές του.

----------


## Neuro

Για να επαναφέρουμε το αρχικό θέμα, σε γενικές γραμμές ένα thumps up για τους moderators. Έχω δείγματα ότι είναι δεκτικοί στην κριτική, δε βιάζονται να πάρουν θέσεις και προσπαθούν να είναι αντικειμενικοί. Έχουν υπομονή και χιούμορ και δεν κάνουν αλόγιστα χρήση "εξουσίας". Λάθει και αδικίες είναι δεδομένο ότι θα γίνουν γιατί είναι ανθρώπινο. Ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος το λίθο βαλέτω.

----------


## spyros_28

Να μαι και εγω γυρισα απο διακοπες(καλως ηρθα).  ::  
Μπορει να μην ειμαι και εγω αρκετο καιρο στο AWMN αλλα μεχρι στιγμης φαινεται να τα πηγαινουν καλα τα παιδια στο θεμα του moderation,δεν λεω τελεια γιατι κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος.Λαθη γινονται και λαθη θα γινονται απο οποιον μπει mod αρκει να ειναι αμεροληπτος οσο μπορει και οσο τον αφηνει η προσωπικη του ζωη να προλαβαινει.

----------


## john70

> Δεν μπορεί ομως η οικογένεια μου , η γυναίκα μου και τα παιδιά μου, και ειδικά ο gamer #10844, ο γιός μου που είναι 14 ετών, να του δίνει ο καθε βλάκας το δικαίωμα να διαβάζει πράγματα που τον προσβάλουν..


Πολύ σωστά, η ποιότητα των προσώπων που είναι δίπλα μας και των απόψεων που αιωρούνται στον αέρα, πολλές φορές δεν συμβαδίζει με την παιδεία μας. Το φόρουμ είναι ένα μικρό παράδειγμα του έξω κόσμου, το ίδιο και με την τηλεόραση. Δεν νομίζω λοιπόν να αφήνεις τον γιο σου να παρακολουθεί σκληρό πορνό με ομοφυλόφιλους στη βραδυνή ζώνη του channel X, το ίδιο θα πρέπει να κάνεις και όσο αφορά την πρόσβαση στο αχανές ιντερνετ , και το αχανές τεχνικό φόρουμ μας .

Αλλά και πάλι ούτε εκεί είναι το πολύ κακό ... Κακό θα είναι να βάζεις εκφραστές των παραπάνω ή κοινωνούς των "παράξενων" ιδεών σπίτι σου.  ::  εκεί πάνε όλα τα "firewall".

Είναι πραγματικά πολύ κακό να πρέπει να φιλτράρεις δεκάδες πόστ για να βρεις αυτό που θες να διαβάσεις .... Ίσως θα πρέπει να φιλτράρουμε την πρόσβαση στο φόρουμ και όχι τον τρόπο γραφής . Κοινώς ...Ο "μαλακομαγνήτης" σε αναστολή λειτουργίας για 1 μήνα .. ίσως να γλυτώσουμε απο τα κάθε λογής φρούτα, οδοντόκρεμες , κύκλους, και ποιητικές ομάδες .

----------


## kakis

*Moderating στο AWMN forum - οι απόψεις σας
*

Αυτό ήταν το θέμα μας...

Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που ανέχονται την μαλ@κία του καθενός όλη μέρα και το αντιμετωπίζουν με υπομονή. Περιθώρια βελτίωσης υπάρχουν παντού όχι μόνο για τους mods.Συνεχίστε έτσι  ::  

Όσο για κάποιους που το ξέσκισαν το θέμα αφού δεν φοβόνταν για ΟΤ τι να πώ, επαναστάτες χωρίς αιτία.. έτσι για να την "πούν" στον "κακό σύλλογο"
για να έχουν κατι να ασχολούνται, βαλτοί που μπήκαν εχθές έχουν γνώμη για τον σύλλογο. Τι να πώ υπάρχουν άπειρες τσόντες κάποιος να ξεκαυλ@#... δεν είναι ανάγκη να το κάνει στο forum. Οι mods είναι μαλ@κες να ασχολούνται με την σάχλα του καθενός; viva la antisullogikothta  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Αναγκαστικά με την πορεία που έχει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, πρέπει να γίνει split για να διατηρηθεί έστω και κάτι από την αρχική ιδέα.

Συγχαρητήρια που αξιοποιείτε το δικαίωμα της ελευθερίας του λόγου με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο. . .

Ξεκλειδώνεται.

Εφ'εξής τα εκάστοτε off-topic θα μεταφέρονται στην κατάλληλη θέση.

----------


## JollyRoger

κατ'αρχην να ευχαριστήσω που η επιθυμία μου να μην σβηστεί τίποτα και για τον οποίο σκοπό δημιούργησα το άλλο topic, έγινε σεβαστή...

και κατα δεύτερον να συγχαρώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τους mods για την αντικειμενικότητα και την πολύ καλή δουλειά που ξέρουν να κάνουνε...

[offtopic κατα mods]την άποψή μου σε ποιό απο τα 4-5 delete-threads μπορώ να την βρώ?[/offtopic κατα mods]


συγχαρητήρια και πάλι, συνεχίστε έτσι!  ::

----------


## spyros_28

> κατ'αρχην να ευχαριστήσω που η επιθυμία μου να μην σβηστεί τίποτα και για τον οποίο σκοπό δημιούργησα το άλλο topic, έγινε σεβαστή...
> 
> και κατα δεύτερον να συγχαρώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τους mods για την αντικειμενικότητα και την πολύ καλή δουλειά που ξέρουν να κάνουνε...
> 
> [offtopic κατα mods]την άποψή μου σε ποιό απο τα 4-5 delete-threads μπορώ να την βρώ?[/offtopic κατα mods]
> 
> 
> συγχαρητήρια και πάλι, συνεχίστε έτσι!


Ψαξε ψαξε δεν θα το βρεις......

----------


## lord_byron

Ευγεεε !sotirisk αφηνε εδω μονο τα γλυψηματα , ολα τ'αλλα να τα τρυπωνεις στα οfftopic ..Ξερεις εσυ, την κανεις με ζηλο την δουλεια σου!
Σε λιγο θα γλυφεστε μεταξυ σας, και θα λεει μπραβο ,ο ενας στον αλλον.
Ειστε φανταστικοι , τετεια ομαδα δεν ειδαμε ποτε . Συνεχιστε

----------


## socrates

Θα μας trollάνεις;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Ναι οκ το δικό μου post που πήγε?

Είπαμε είχε μέσα ένα OT /OT αλλά είχε και την άποψη μου. 

Για φέρτε το πίσω σε αντικατάσταση αυτού εδώ.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ναι οκ το δικό μου post που πήγε?
> 
> Είπαμε είχε μέσα ένα OT /OT αλλά είχε και την άποψη μου. 
> 
> Για φέρτε το πίσω σε αντικατάσταση αυτού εδώ.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  δε σε χάλασε?  ::   :: 

edit: ysam, προταση: έχω φτιάξει ένα άλλο θρεντ εδω δίπλα... που λέει "wonnabe free 4 all topic", μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις κι εκεί την τύχη σου...

μέχρι στιγμής (ευτυχώς φτουφτου σκόρδα κλπ) έχει επιβιώσει ατόφιο...  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Ναι οκ το δικό μου post που πήγε?
> 
> Είπαμε είχε μέσα ένα OT /OT αλλά είχε και την άποψη μου. 
> 
> Για φέρτε το πίσω σε αντικατάσταση αυτού εδώ.
> 
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή για να σταματήσεις το spam τι πρέπει να γίνει?

Από κει και πέρα, οι συζητήσεις που αφορούσαν το θέμα που ήθελες να θίξεις, είναι αυτές:
wireless
internet

Merge topic δεν είναι τεχνικά δυνατόν, απλά γίνεται να μεταφερθούν στη γενική συζήτηση για το AWMN, αν και θα γίνει flame κλασσικά (γιατί αν κατάλαβες, 2/14 σελίδες ήταν τα σχετικά με το θέμα, 4/14 ήταν σε άλλο θέμα - το δικό σου, και 8/14 spam διαφόρων ειδών). 

Πάντως πραγματικά, αυτό το troll - spam etc. που κάνεις, ως ο εξυπνότερος του χωριού, με εκνευρίζει προσωπικά αφάνταστα.

----------


## sotirisk

> Ευγεεε !sotirisk αφηνε εδω μονο τα γλυψηματα , ολα τ'αλλα να τα τρυπωνεις στα οfftopic ..Ξερεις εσυ, την κανεις με ζηλο την δουλεια σου!
> Σε λιγο θα γλυφεστε μεταξυ σας, και θα λεει μπραβο ,ο ενας στον αλλον.
> Ειστε φανταστικοι , τετεια ομαδα δεν ειδαμε ποτε . Συνεχιστε


Όπως αυτό? 
wifi
inet

Για ξανακοίτα καλύτερα.
Αλλά ξέχασα, έχεις κρυφτεί πίσω από το λόρδο Βύρωνα.

----------


## JollyRoger

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=438514#438514

ελπίζω εκεί να συζητήσουμε απροκατάληπτα  ::

----------


## john70

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=438514#438514
> 
> ελπίζω εκεί να συζητήσουμε απροκατάληπτα


Τον Μαρτάκη τον ξέρεις ??? Έχει ένα ασμα "θέλω επιγοντως Διακοπές" μάλλον πρέπει να κάνεις διακοπές σύντομα .... trollareis αφάνταστα ....  ::   ::   ::  Μέχρι τον Jason "ξύπνησες"  ::

----------

